# Best music to play on drives?



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

I put on some 80s stuff. I've always been into 90s gangster rap but I don't want to play anything offensive. Then sometimes it goes to commercials. Do you avoid commercials?

So you ever prejudge an individual? Like for instance play rap for a young guy? Do u try to make the music fit their taste? I just want to know what is generally appropriate.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

A rider turned me on to our local independent public radio station. Great music of all genres and commercial free. I get compliments all the time and people ask me what station I've tuned to. No one ever complimented the pop station I used to listen to.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Good thing. Do u recommend pandora so they can choose?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Just play the music you like. You are the driver. 

Guess what some people are going to hate your music no matter what so if you are that obsessed with it, be a sucker and give them an aux cord since you are so worried about what pax think of you.

I would never play rap or country because they are polarizing (people either love them or hate them)

Christmas and classical are safe right now.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Right Christmas


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

I sprung the $20/month (for myself, after my free 6-month trial expired on my new car) and got Sirius.
I haven't driven in several months, but these are the stations I'd go with.

*SiriusXM*
- Picked up from "rich" establishment or fancy home: 76, Symphony (classical)
- Nighttime runs to/from clubs and in the 20-35 age range: 2, Hits 1
- Hipster-looking people with weird hairdos or toting art supplies/messenger bags/musical instruments: 66, Watercolors (smooth jazz)
- Boots, jeans, big buckles, and a cowboy hat: 56, Highway (country)
- People headed to the airport or "in a hurry", dead silence.


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

You know what might help you is if you focus on the driving part. Be a good driver and your passengers will be happy because at the end of the day they don't care about the music or the conversation or any of that and you don't either. They just want to get home. Focus on your driving. Avoid potholes, be a courteous driver, look both ways at intersections. If they don't five star you for that then they're not worth having.


----------



## jeep45238 (Oct 6, 2016)

Whatever you enjoy. I used to do classic rock/oldies since there's the least chance of offending people (hence why it plays at retail places). Buuuut, yeah, I'm driving for a shift, I'm going to enjoy what I listen to, especially if it keeps me moving and awake/alert.

So, for me the heavy metal playlists on spotify do wonders.


----------



## phirenze (Sep 11, 2016)

I play what I like. There is no way I am finding new music every time a pax gets in the car.


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

i play jazz no one in their right mind knocks on jazz. your either love it or dont care. but i have never had anyone change the station when jazz is on. because most people dont want to look like a ******


----------



## DestinDriver17 (Dec 13, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> I put on some 80s stuff. I've always been into 90s gangster rap but I don't want to play anything offensive. Then sometimes it goes to commercials. Do you avoid commercials?
> 
> So you ever prejudge an individual? Like for instance play rap for a young guy? Do u try to make the music fit their taste? I just want to know what is generally appropriate.


I play the music from my IPhone playlist; it's an extreme variety; from Jimmy Buffett to Bruno Mars; Luke Bryan to Guns N Roses and I get the most compliments from my riders. I've found that most people don't care what you play. Sometimes I'll even find the sports stations if a popular football game is on and that's also been popular with my riders.


----------



## ridelending (Oct 25, 2016)

Ask them what their peferred radio station is when they get in if you care about being a suck up. Otherwise play anything but country or rap Or I guess loud heavy metal.


----------



## WeKeepItRollin (Nov 6, 2016)

Vulfpeck radio on Pandora is the shit. I never play anything else, I tell my pax that it's the only one that works.


----------



## Sueron (Sep 16, 2016)

My radio stays off unless a rider requests to listen to it. The other day I had to put up with a station 95.7 here locally. jamz.com/


----------



## Cndragon (Dec 8, 2016)

I use pandora and keep it on the top 40 station most of the time. Weekend nights, I put it on a club party station and weekend morning / days I put it on jazz which all the folks with hangovers really appreciate. So far so good... The college kids love rap..I hate it..but one of them found a rap station pandora for me, so now if someone asks for rap I put that one on and it works for them.

I know the music is going to suck hard when they ask me for my aux cord...


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

A brother cab driver of mine, back in the 90's, always played tapes of Barry White while burning incense in his cab.

Felt it got the passengers into the mood.


Myself, passengers always got to listen to the cab radio dispatcher, so I could get the up to date information as to where cabs were needed.


----------



## bigmoxy (May 22, 2016)

I have a Sirius subscription and play jazz during my rides. Most people love it and comment on it .


----------



## Shad (Jul 9, 2014)

UberMeansSuper said:


> I sprung the $20/month (for myself, after my free 6-month trial expired on my new car) and got Sirius.
> I haven't driven in several months, but these are the stations I'd go with.
> 
> *SiriusXM*
> ...


If you're paying $20 per month, you're paying WAY too much. I pay $30 every 6 months for my SiriusXM. My radio is on 1st Wave XM33 most of the time. 80s new wave hits.. On Sundays, I listen to Siriusly Sinatra, XM71. Sometimes I'll jump over to Alt Nation, or one of the other channels. Lately I've had the radio on XM18, Holiday Traditions. If someone asks to change it, I'll usually oblige if they're going to be in the car for a while. Had a 30 mile long Select ride the other night. The guy didn't want Christmas music, so I changed it. I pretty much shut down anyone wanting to hook up an aux cord.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

UberMeansSuper said:


> I sprung the $20/month (for myself, after my free 6-month trial expired on my new car) and got Sirius.
> I haven't driven in several months, but these are the stations I'd go with.
> 
> *SiriusXM*
> ...


I just let tell intro offer expire, then I sign up for it again. Last month I got a 19.99 /6months offer. only had to go 2 weeks without...


----------



## BingBang (Nov 29, 2016)

It's funny you mention this I've been playing classical to local pop station here in New York. The pop songs get very repetitive after a while. Something I've been noticing as well and didn't expect was just how many people are into hip hop older 50 something's. I ask the passenger if there is something they'd prefer to listen too. The great majority just go with the flow.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Anyone use a police scanner for information purposes, keep up with what's going on and see where problems are happening when you are out there on the road?


How about sports broadcasts, basketball or hockey games on the air.


----------



## Citronbull (Feb 29, 2016)

Not music, instead put on some politics or religion.


----------



## Sueron (Sep 16, 2016)

Cndragon said:


> I know the music is going to suck hard when they ask me for my aux cord...


After having one broken, and one stolen, I don't supply a cord. But if they need one that bad, I'll sell one to them. I use a cord that will fit both Android and a iPhone. Bed Bath and Beyond has then, and sells it for $10.00 + tax. My cord cost them $6.00. Cash or credit card accepted through Payanywhere. They pay on the spot, or they don't get one. PERIOD!


----------



## Cndragon (Dec 8, 2016)

Sueron said:


> After having one broken, and one stolen, I don't supply a cord. But if they need one that bad, I'll sell one to them. I use a cord that will fit both Android and a iPhone. Bed Bath and Beyond has then, and sells it for $10.00 + tax. My cord cost them $6.00. Cash or credit card accepted through Payanywhere. They pay on the spot, or they don't get one. PERIOD!


My kid would be so mad if someone broke or stole the cord...cause its hers and I stole it from her lol! I guess a good thing is..its pretty short, so if they want to use the aux, they have to leave their phone up near me to use it. Only college kids with crappy music they neeeeeed to listen to for their 2m trip seem to want it...everyone else could care less what music I have on or will suggest a pandora station to turn to.


----------



## phirenze (Sep 11, 2016)

WeKeepItRollin said:


> Vulfpeck radio on Pandora is the shit. I never play anything else, I tell my pax that it's the only one that works.


HAHA! Great reason. And you don't strike me as someone that would like Vulpeck but never judge a book by its cover right?  Now that I think about it - is your username a lyric from Fuego?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Anyone use a police scanner for information purposes, keep up with what's going on and see where problems are happening when you are out there on the road?
> 
> How about sports broadcasts, basketball or hockey games on the air.


Since speeding is a waste of gas and a deactivation risk I dont bother with a scanner.

I do play local sports radio if they are going to the game or to a bar to watch it.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

60's 70's 80's elperfecto. and some occasional duck music


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

ridelending said:


> Ask them what their peferred radio station is when they get in if you care about being a suck up. Otherwise play anything but country or rap Or I guess loud heavy metal.


. . . Right, ask pax what _they_ like IF you like (or could withstand) any kind of music . . . otherwise turn the volume down low (on your preferred music), and be prepared to turn it off on request.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Sueron said:


> After having one broken, and one stolen,


I don't understand . . . how could you not notice that a pax is walking away with your property?


----------



## GoatLove (Jul 29, 2016)

OP is an uber stooge.


----------



## DjUber2016 (Oct 18, 2016)

I have Pandora on my app ready to go. When they get in, after a few pleasantries, I ask if they have any music reference. Do lots of airports. If late night, early a.m., and they say none, I hit the smooth jazz. I keep volume low and usually after long flight, I hear snoring...wake up is 10 mins before arrival. Works like a charm. BTW: Tipped 4/5% of the time.


----------



## Scm175 (Dec 10, 2016)

I have been asking them if they have a preference. I have pandora and XM radio. If they say no, I usually play Dinner party radio on pandora. I enjoy it and most of the time I hear the pax singing along.


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

WeKeepItRollin said:


> Vulfpeck radio on Pandora is the shit. I never play anything else, I tell my pax that it's the only one that works.


You got that shit right. Vulfpeck: bringing funk to the funkless masses.


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

Who cares what they like unless they request a certain station or ask to turn down the radio. They're in my office so I'll play whatever I like but jazz is my early am mood music choice along with space dreams and trance music.


----------



## Djfourmoney (Dec 22, 2014)

I knew some of these answers would be LOL... As a DJ myself, the dirty secret is I always play what I want, 99% you just happen to like it.

99% of the time I am listening to DJ mixes, my own (rare) usually others I would mention names but... I also listen to mix shows on Sirius/XM, I can't stand the silence between tracks. 

I sort of don't understand how people can listen to stuff not beat mixed or at least creatively sequenced.

Anyway, what is played in the car is rap/R&B, occasional alternative/new wave (80's-90's) and Deep House/EDM/Trap.

I get compliments all the time and most of my five stars come from pax who like the music I'm playing, want to know who mix that is, artist, etc.

Had all sorts of people in the car....


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Anything but rap and justin bieber for starters.


----------



## WeKeepItRollin (Nov 6, 2016)

phirenze said:


> HAHA! Great reason. And you don't strike me as someone that would like Vulpeck but never judge a book by its cover right?  Now that I think about it - is your username a lyric from Fuego?


Do rhinos run from thunder?


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Tedgey said:


> You know what might help you is if you focus on the driving part. Be a good driver and your passengers will be happy because at the end of the day they don't care about the music or the conversation or any of that and you don't either. They just want to get home. Focus on your driving. Avoid potholes, be a courteous driver, look both ways at intersections. If they don't five star you for that then they're not worth having.


You are 100% correct!


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

It's not whether pax likes your music, it's whether pax is offended by it. If the music has a lot of cursing that could be a problem.


----------



## GoatLove (Jul 29, 2016)

I'll give you an honest answer, uber outreach. 

Pandora station, based on Thievery Corporation. You are welcome.


----------



## phirenze (Sep 11, 2016)

WeKeepItRollin said:


> Do rhinos run from thunder?


Do tigers sleep in lily patches?


----------



## Nova828 (Oct 15, 2014)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Anyone use a police scanner for information purposes, keep up with what's going on and see where problems are happening when you are out there on the road?
> 
> How about sports broadcasts, basketball or hockey games on the air.


Police Scanner is a great thing to have, although it takes some work to program it and learn the lingo in your area. Can be expensive too if your city is using digital and/or trunking. Check out www.radioreference.com for details. Where I live, Portland ME, all the police broadcasts are in the clear although trunked, so a fairly cheap scanner will work. Having a scanner saved me from being stuck on the highway by giving me warning that a multi-car accident just got reported up the road ahead of me just in time so I could exit and avoid it long before Waze or Google Maps had it.


----------



## vesolehome (Aug 2, 2015)

Pop music when they get in but always offer anything they want because I don't care what they listen to. I do offer but hate with the millennials plug in their phones and play hip hop full volume like they're in a club and try to talk to each other. Dumb! 1 star! 
You can always talk SiriusXM down in price! Don't ever pay full price. I like having the commercial free music. I don't leave the commercials or DJ chatter on unless they've requested a station. 
Most people say they don't care so I do make some assumptions. Had a couple of 30 somethings yesterday to the airport. We were going to be in the care\ an hour and they were talking work. I put on 90's on 9 and a few songs into it they commented "love the throwbacks".


----------



## UberSchmuber (Mar 2, 2016)

UberMeansSuper said:


> I sprung the $20/month (for myself, after my free 6-month trial expired on my new car) and got Sirius.


I actually keep a laminated Sirius/XM menu in the seat backs. It distracts them from wanting water and gum.


----------



## SoobieDriver (Oct 15, 2015)

Cndragon said:


> I use pandora and keep it on the top 40 station most of the time. Weekend nights, I put it on a club party station and weekend morning / days I put it on jazz which all the folks with hangovers really appreciate. So far so good... The college kids love rap..I hate it..but one of them found a rap station pandora for me, so now if someone asks for rap I put that one on and it works for them.
> 
> I know the music is going to suck hard when they ask me for my aux cord...


Yep!! Lol an aux cord has always meant explicit rap being played with the volume almost at max where the base is shaking the mirrors and the back end of the SUV is literally jumping with young college kids. I prefer to hide my auxiliary cord most nights now. Everyone can just chill with my rad 80s tunes


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> Just play the music you like. You are the driver.
> 
> Guess what some people are going to hate your music no matter what so if you are that obsessed with it, be a sucker and give them an aux cord since you are so worried about what pax think of you.
> 
> ...


Christmas is not safe.

Religion is never a good topic.


----------



## yosemite sam1 (Jan 11, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Anyone use a police scanner for information purposes, keep up with what's going on and see where problems are happening when you are out there on the road?
> 
> How about sports broadcasts, basketball or hockey games on the air.


Many states it is unlawful to use a police scanner in the car


----------



## yosemite sam1 (Jan 11, 2016)

I have the complete sirius xm package so I can listen on computer, phone or car radio. About $160 every 6 months ($27 per month)
Usually play 66 or 67 Watercolors or Real Jazz channel. Also play some Christmas music right now. Most riders I ask if they have a preference, and most say "this is perfect" I drive the early morning crowd, airport, work, business. I like XM because with the complete package, I have my favorite stations in the car, at home, the office, or the golf course any time. Worth it for me.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

For me, nothing. Whatever I pick (my personal preference is 70s and 80s classic rock) seems to draw heat from pax. The only exceptions to that are VERY long rides, which happen very rarely. I'll put on my music between rides, not during them.


----------



## amp man (Sep 26, 2014)

WeKeepItRollin said:


> Vulfpeck radio on Pandora is the shit. I never play anything else, I tell my pax that it's the only one that works.


Vulfpeck, freaking great band!


----------



## El Gato (Mar 5, 2016)

I just listen to NPR whole time. I always mention that and let them know if they like that, have a station preference, or like aux cord (I really actually enjoy mist peoples music, not sure why others here get so uptight about it...then again I teach music). 90% of pax are good wiuth that, and many actually say they prefer that, and for those that don't it's always an aux cord. Never though a complaint, or a request for turning it off. 

I will say though, for nighttime runs when taking college kids and other folks drinking, I do have a local "dance music" station going, but most of those pax will ask for aux cable.

Seems like I'm the only one this far that has commented on this thread that has NPR and not music. That weird? Like I mentioned 0 complaints in 400+ rides.


----------



## TotC (Dec 6, 2016)

Alex Jones, on a day he's wound up, frothing about the Bilderbergs. THAT! will win you more than a few stars.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Over 200 rides, and I've played music for only two of them. In both instances, it was the result of what the customer and I were chatting about.

I avoid music because I have to listen to the navigation. There's only so much I can handle at once.


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Good thing. Do u recommend pandora so they can choose?


You are so obviously an Uber stooge. No real driver would ask such a clearly sycophantic fake question. Back to your desk Uber child and stop annoying us.


----------



## WeKeepItRollin (Nov 6, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> Over 200 rides, and I've played music for only two of them. In both instances, it was the result of what the customer and I were chatting about.
> 
> I avoid music because I have to listen to the navigation. There's only so much I can handle at once.


You guys must sit around and discuss what to post with these fake handles to make it sound believably stupid and naive, like you imagine all uber drivers to be.


----------



## thezeus88 (Jul 9, 2016)

This....


----------



## nomad_driver (May 11, 2016)

I don't know about my passangers but I enjoy the sound of silence.


----------



## TotC (Dec 6, 2016)

nomad_driver said:


> I don't know about my passangers but I enjoy the sound of silence.


Hello darkness my old friend.


----------



## Mr.Pink (Dec 15, 2016)

Non stop jams on screen, anything goes in my ride..


----------



## Mr.Pink (Dec 15, 2016)




----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Soothing ASMR.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Trebor said:


> Christmas is not safe.
> 
> Religion is never a good topic.


Its not a topic its background music. They play it at the malls.



SoobieDriver said:


> Yep!! Lol an aux cord has always meant explicit rap being played with the volume almost at max where the base is shaking the mirrors and the back end of the SUV is literally jumping with young college kids. I prefer to hide my auxiliary cord most nights now. Everyone can just chill with my rad 80s tunes


Its one thing to give an aux cord. You guys let them control the volume? Thats just stupid...


----------



## GClarkage (Jun 8, 2016)

I usually just keep it on channel 32 the Bridge on Sirius. Mellow. Unless Joni Mitchell comes on...then it gets changed. If it's a younger group I'll usually switch it over to 33 1st wave or Boneyard 38. I have yet to have anyone try to tap in my phone for Pandora...which is good. Surprised as I have done over 500 rides. If I had it my way it would be on Boneyard all day....don't think the older generation digs Maiden or Motorhead.


----------



## Dutch-Ub (Mar 1, 2016)

Jazz


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

UberMeansSuper said:


> I sprung the $20/month (for myself, after my free 6-month trial expired on my new car) and got Sirius.
> I haven't driven in several months, but these are the stations I'd go with.
> 
> *SiriusXM*
> ...


you are not playing the sirius game correctly. threaten to cancel they will give you 5 months for 20 bux. repeat as needed. did it for 4 years.


----------



## Mr Ocasio (Aug 9, 2016)

No aux in my car. I normally just tell them to let me know if the temp is ok and if they prefer a radio station. I keep the volume high enough to remove the ackwardness and low enough to listen to the pax and GPS if I am in uknown area. 99% of Pax dont care much about the radio


----------



## Smashup (Sep 28, 2015)

When I get a pool ride, I take out an old cassette deck, set it on my dashboard, press play, and then we all listen to Yakety Sax.






Often times I play various well known movie sound tracks that have good songs or instrumentals (Omen, Godfather, The Good The Bad and The Ugly)


----------



## thesatanicmechanic (Nov 5, 2016)

I make people endure my Henrietta Collins and the Wifebeating Childhaters channel that I've been cultivating for almost 10 years.


----------



## VegasR (Oct 18, 2016)

Goes over well with older or more conservative pax.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

TotC said:


> Alex Jones, on a day he's wound up, frothing about the Bilderbergs. THAT! will win you more than a few stars.


No I don't have an AUX cord. No you can't connect to my Bluetooth for your 7 minute 0.4 mile long ride.

Alex Jones is good. I do old Art Bell shows from mid to late 90's; they're the best. He did conspiracies like Alex Jones but he also did Bigfoot, UFOs, crop circles and alien abductions. You should see the pax faces when he'd have abductees talking about being anally probed or forced to mate with an alien. The pax expressions are priceless.


----------



## crazytown (Nov 13, 2016)

I play Slayer all the time , don't care who likes it or not ...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Anything that drowns out the screaming and begging . . .


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> Anything that drowns out the screaming and begging . . .


Or the muffled screaming / banging coming from the trunk.


----------



## mangohands (Dec 17, 2016)

phirenze said:


> HAHA! Great reason. And you don't strike me as someone that would like Vulpeck but never judge a book by its cover right?  Now that I think about it - is your username a lyric from Fuego?


We are everywhere.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

When a pax is in the car, I keep it on Classic Rewind or the 80's on 8, rarely ever get a complaint. Few weeks back had three smoking hot party girls want to jam some tunes from their iPhone before going to the club, closest I've ever come to a noise complaint ticket.


----------



## Truman (Nov 27, 2016)

Classical all day. Restrains the Animalistic Pax.


----------



## darkshy77 (Sep 28, 2015)

Talk radio.... My FM is broken. Suck it I don't want to hear that junk for 3 min ride


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

For months I've been playing Eric Clapton's discography exclusively. I feature the more blues-oriented stuff. No complaints. Many sing along. The other night a girl called it country music and I almost threw her out of the car.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

I play president obama's acceptance speech when he won in 2008. That works well for me.


----------



## Moontwitter (Dec 19, 2014)

Faded, single music repeat


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

I try to DJ according to my riders, when a style fails I move to another.

Pandora is good but I have my own set of stolen music from the 90's when Napster was alive, I have variety, though.


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Anyone use a police scanner for information purposes, keep up with what's going on and see where problems are happening when you are out there on the road?


Yes, once in a while. It's a nice tool to have, though I wouldn't put it on when pax are in the car.


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

Nova828 said:


> Can be expensive too if your city is using digital and/or trunking.


You can get a scanner app for around $4 that'll scan to local digital channels.


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

I think some people overthink things like that. I've played anything as diverse as classical, primus, obscure experimental music or even thrash metal and I've almost always had someone or another dig it. It usually defies the stereotypes, too. I've had college students on UberPOOL love the jazz I was playing, and I've had what I would think to be multimillionaires (big houses in Medina, where Bill Gates rents to his friends) enjoy when they heard the tail end of a slayer song as they open the door and ask me not to turn it off, to turn it way up, singing every lyric. I don't gear music toward pax at all. I don't throw it in their face, either. If someone asks me to change it/turn it off... I do. If they love it, we'll love it together. If they seem like music annoys them, silence works, too. I don't find music is ever really an issue.


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

VegasR said:


> Goes over well with older or more conservative pax.


Have you had any pax actually request death metal? I have. lol That was fun. They got dragged to some event they felt was way too stuffy for their taste. So they wanted to show up in the Uber blasting death metal as loud as the stereo would go. So that's what we did. It was a kind of corporate suit and tie sort of event with valets and all that. Had me busting up laughing.


----------



## UberNdallas (Oct 11, 2016)

freddieman said:


> i had some nice up-beat jazz going and the transgender pax whined that he/she/it couldn't stand it. i think his/her/it's mother thought it was rude of him/her/it to complain about the music playing in someone else's car.
> 
> i later tuned into 80's 90's pandora just to satisfy the it......cindy laupers "true colors" was playing, and guess what?.....he/she/it was singing along with that song.


I'm not transgender but on behalf of them, you are an a hole! You are prob more of an "it" than anyone. Who in 2016 even says things like that? I can't imagine Uber even being in a place where such blatant a-holism exists. Do yourself a favor - get educated on the subject.


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

Yes pretty much. Not trans either but I literally don't care if someone is. None of my biz. Even if it were, who cares? Weird thing is some of these folks drive a lot in the gay district of Seattle with that worldview. Doesn't make sense. If it bothers em so much then why drive there? Cap hill is very busy but almost all min fares within the district and traffic up there is really bad on weekend nights. it's not the most lucrative place in the city cause of that but a few of those folks insist on driving there and losing their sh$& over having gay ppl in their car. *shrug*


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

So what I've been doing is playing hip hop for certain crowds. Like when I pick up Pax close to old Candlestick park, they seem to like hip hip. I don't know if that's good to prejudge them. But the one's I played hip hop for went nuts and rapped every line.

When I pick up pax near the Marina, they don't seem like the hip hop type.


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

Pandora is awesome if someone requests something I don't have. Just punch in the artist name and you're now a customer service god.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

K-pax said:


> Pandora is awesome if someone requests something I don't have. Just punch in the artist name and you're now a customer service god.


I signed up. I guess I just need an Aux cable to make it work?


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> I signed up. I guess I just need an Aux cable to make it work?


Yes or bluetooth if your car accepts it. It's worth getting the subscription too so you can train stations over time. I even find some new music I like from pandora cause it gears the station from your thumbs up or thumbs down. I have a really nice jazz station I've been training that almost never spits out a track I don't love. It's like 24/7 really good bebop. Nice thing about bluetooth is it gives a readout of what track is playing on the dash screen. Pax seem to like that. Lots of conversations start from them reading the dash screen cause they like what I'm playing.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

K-pax said:


> Yes or bluetooth if your car accepts it. It's worth getting the subscription too so you can train stations over time. I even find some new music I like from pandora cause it gears the station from your thumbs up or thumbs down. I have a really nice jazz station I've been training that almost never spits out a track I don't love. Nice thing about bluetooth is it gives a readout of what track is playing on the dash screen. Pax seem to like that. Lots of conversations start from them reading the dash screen cause they like what I'm playing.


wow. Sounds like I will do that. I didn't know that you can use blu tooth though.


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> wow. Sounds like I will do that. I didn't know that you can use blu tooth though.


If your car supports it, yes.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Blues...yes, definitely blues. The more sad and depressing the better.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

AuxCordBoston said:


> I play president obama's acceptance speech when he won in 2008. That works well for me.


Liar!


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

In all honesty, Ive made it a game to guess the best music for a pax before they get in based solely on appearance. I have XM and have 10 channels of varying styles of music programmed on first screen. It's amusing to hear people say "great music" as they get in confirming my stereotyping them. 
It's one of the many subtle ways I amuse myself doing this.


----------



## diehard88 (Dec 2, 2016)

bluegrass


----------



## Alan Fink (Oct 12, 2016)

I usually ask if there is anything that they don't like. People usually say, no rap or country. Then, I usually put on some Grateful Dead and have gotten compliments. https://archive.org/details/gd1971-04-28.126262.sbd.boswell.smith.flac16 is a good one.


----------



## Honey Badger (Oct 1, 2016)

I almost always play classical , but what I really want to do is play Micheal Savage or Rush Limbaugh just to annoy snowflakes.


----------



## Honey Badger (Oct 1, 2016)

And really loud ICP


----------



## Honey Badger (Oct 1, 2016)

Try starting 99 bottles of beer on the wall with your next pax.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Last night I drove home a couple and they said they liked my Christmas music. I said I try to play something neutral. He asked what I will play when it's not Christmas lol and I had to mention the Pandora App. It's a work in progress.


----------



## yeahTHATuberGVL (Mar 18, 2016)

Sirius

67 for jazz

76 for orchestra

3 or 4 for pop mixes

8 for 80s

43 for old school hip hop

I usually just run the jazz station to keep it mellow and calm for end of the night bar pickups. Not many complaints, and it's easy to drive to.


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

I go for Dimmu Borgir when passengers misbehave.


----------



## UberNaToo (Dec 9, 2016)

i love channel "shut the **** up".


----------



## UberNaToo (Dec 9, 2016)

not like theyll tip you for your Culture Club selections, no?


----------



## Ubershafted (Oct 19, 2016)

I have pop mixes on a USB and those I play for everyone. I don't care for pax personal tastes unless it is a 20+ minute ride then I ask them. Uberpool (if I accidentally take it) I play my true sh*t - Spice1, E-40, hardcore rap in general


----------



## diehard88 (Dec 2, 2016)

UberNaToo said:


> i love channel "shut the &%[email protected]!* up".


how about a nice cup of fresh and warm stfu?


----------



## ThatUberChick (Dec 22, 2016)

I play my own Spotify playlists of "Old Grooves and Funk". Mostly MJ, Stevie Wonder, Tina Turner with some new Bruno Mars stuff in it. 95% if the time pax says they love the song or starts humming along. 5% just ignore it. Never had a complaint here.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Had a couple young white guys in my car. Took a chance, put on 102.1 and it played an r and b song from Lloyd, ''I want you.''

And the guy went nuts. He said it took him back to high school and he said tonight was a kick ass night cuz an Uber Driver played a song that he needed to hear, a song that reminded him of his ex.

Funny how I'm the Uber Dude to them. I'm just a guy who drives with an app on and people happen to hop in my car.


----------



## Cody Wilson (Nov 7, 2016)

Road trip radio on xm


----------



## UberNaToo (Dec 9, 2016)

If I had Korans piled three deep across my dash, and played Islamic prayer music would it help with the tips?

I bailed on Uber since Wednesday. I covered my lease and that's all they are getting out of me this week. **** the Corporations it's a Holiday! Next they'll be telling us Jesus was born in the back of an Uber car (Pool).

I was cleaning out my vehicle and saw where someone had dropped a Lincoln, the paper version between the seat and door. I was like "sweet" and gave it to my daughter after she dropped me off at the airport.

Moral of the story:. Not all Uber riders are scum bag, cheap hipsters! Hate the game....


----------



## Footscrazy (Sep 15, 2016)

freddieman said:


> i had some nice up-beat jazz going and the transgender pax whined that he/she/it couldn't stand it. i think his/her/it's mother thought it was rude of him/her/it to complain about the music playing in someone else's car.
> 
> i later tuned into 80's 90's pandora just to satisfy the it......cindy laupers "true colors" was playing, and guess what?.....he/she/it was singing along with that song.


Get over your homophobia bro


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

Why worry about keeping the rider entertained? All this worry about different genres, sounds like the same nonsense from drivers that worry about supplying phone chargers, candy, or homemade cookies for these lame ass fares. Unless a rider requests a station, I just listen to middle of the road stuff, or keep the radio off. No rap filth, no country ever played in my car.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Swamp pop,Zydeco,Cajun,locally themed music of local artists. Offer to sell copies to the tourists . . .


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

thezeus88 said:


> This....


Spanish Flea
If you like brass,check out old Blood Sweat & Tears.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberNaToo said:


> If I had Korans piled three deep across my dash, and played Islamic prayer music would it help with the tips?
> 
> I bailed on Uber since Wednesday. I covered my lease and that's all they are getting out of me this week. &%[email protected]!* the Corporations it's a Holiday! Next they'll be telling us Jesus was born in the back of an Uber car (Pool).
> 
> ...


Only if you keep saying your " vest" is bothering you,then poke the tip jar . . .


----------



## ItsJustForTheSummer (Jun 23, 2016)

When I had Sirius in my old car I got a lot of positive feedback from playing Classic Rewind (Channel 26)


----------



## karenftx (Jan 14, 2017)

I too have XM and when pax are in the car it's either 60's, 70's or 80's depending on my mood. I have a little of everything programmed in though. I turn down the radio when they get in and then turn it up on the road--no more then about 5 or 6 volume. Then I ask if the music is fine, if the car is too hot or cold (common pax complaint on boards) and offer an Altoids. 9/10 they are fine with the music. 

Of course you never know. Picked up some college kids who were going to a party for a birthday. I asked the bd girl what music she liked and gave her the list from Sirius to chose from. She chose Elvis. The others loved this and sang Elvis all the way to some club downtown. I had one the other day and we were talking about music and he said he loves 70's rock. So I turned on 70's on 7 and Black Betty came on after the Captain and Teneille song played. He was very happy.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Ann Murray


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

The Police


----------



## EnjoyEnJan (May 18, 2016)

I play trance from 15 years ago


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

ABBA


----------



## McGyüber (Jun 27, 2016)

thezeus88 said:


> This....


Nice! I may have to add that to my playlist


----------



## Wedgey (Feb 14, 2017)

YMCA song.


----------



## McGyüber (Jun 27, 2016)

Al Franken interviews so I can watch the deplorables get confused by facts & logic.


----------



## Tars Tarkas (Dec 30, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> I put on some 80s stuff. I've always been into 90s gangster rap but I don't want to play anything offensive. Then sometimes it goes to commercials. Do you avoid commercials?
> 
> So you ever prejudge an individual? Like for instance play rap for a young guy? Do u try to make the music fit their taste? I just want to know what is generally appropriate.


In 975 rides, I've only been asked to play music twice. "Play something," and "Play what you like to hear, Uber Driver!" Both were groups of young women, either drunk or wanting to be.

My dull-normal 4.80 rating hasn't changed in months. I don't offer candy, water, chargers or music. If they want to talk, great. If they want to hear some music, I'll find it. Otherwise, the whole _theater _of "Uber Driver" is fun for those who want to do it, but I never bought a coffee with a passenger's compliment.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Tars Tarkas said:


> In 975 rides, I've only been asked to play music twice. "Play something," and "Play what you like to hear, Uber Driver!" Both were groups of young women, either drunk or wanting to be.
> 
> My dull-normal 4.80 rating hasn't changed in months. I don't offer candy, water, chargers or music. If they want to talk, great. If they want to hear some music, I'll find it. Otherwise, the whole _theater _of "Uber Driver" is fun for those who want to do it, but I never bought a coffee with a passenger's compliment.





Tars Tarkas said:


> In 975 rides, I've only been asked to play music twice. "Play something," and "Play what you like to hear, Uber Driver!" Both were groups of young women, either drunk or wanting to be.
> 
> My dull-normal 4.80 rating hasn't changed in months. I don't offer candy, water, chargers or music. If they want to talk, great. If they want to hear some music, I'll find it. Otherwise, the whole _theater _of "Uber Driver" is fun for those who want to do it, but I never bought a coffee with a passenger's compliment.





Tars Tarkas said:


> In 975 rides, I've only been asked to play music twice. "Play something," and "Play what you like to hear, Uber Driver!" Both were groups of young women, either drunk or wanting to be.
> 
> My dull-normal 4.80 rating hasn't changed in months. I don't offer candy, water, chargers or music. If they want to talk, great. If they want to hear some music, I'll find it. Otherwise, the whole _theater _of "Uber Driver" is fun for those who want to do it, but I never bought a coffee with a passenger's compliment.


I had a drunk pax tell me her last uber driver was an Indian guy who asked her where she is from. She replied the state of Georgia. So he changed the music station to country music. She told me she hates country music and that the driver discriminated against her by assuming that she would like country since she is from a southern state.


----------



## Matty Ice (Jul 28, 2018)

I drive on the weekends at college, and I play Bruce Springsteen’s “Born in the USA” on cassette full through over and over during my shift—likely because there’s a lot of songs people know on it, and it’s genuinely good music. The first weekend I did, I got multiple complements on my choice. Plus, I have something to do (rewinding both sides of the tape) while I don’t have passengers lol.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

I play this on a constant loop.






The taxi driver in the photo from 1970 makes more than I do


----------



## DevilShoez (May 5, 2018)

89.5 WSOU Seton Hall Pirate Radio.
I turn it up in between rides to headbang/thrash out the frustrations I received from the paxhole I just dropped off.


----------



## MetalMayhem (Jul 6, 2018)

Shangsta said:


> Just play the music you like. You are the driver.
> 
> Guess what some people are going to hate your music no matter what so if you are that obsessed with it, be a sucker and give them an aux cord since you are so worried about what pax think of you.
> 
> ...


I love metal music...but I usually put on some main stream rock so I don't freak my riders out with Lamb of God and Slayer. LOL. I typically will play some Black Stone Cherry (blues rock) or something similar. I keep it low enough that it's not going to bother them.


----------

